

[eBook] Implementation of Functional Programming Languages - Simon Peyton Jones - Herald_MJ
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/simonpj/papers/slpj-book-1987/start.htm

======
Herald_MJ
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/simonpj/papers...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/simonpj/papers/slpj-book-1987/slpj-book-1987.tar.gz) \-
Downloadable copy

